

Visualizing Facebook Group Communications - napsternxg
http://shubhanshu.com/FacebookGroupVisual/index.html

======
napsternxg
This is a visualization to see communication patterns for facebook groups. The
visualization is based on a class data of CS467 class at the University of
Illinois at Urbana Champaign.

